

Synthetic Biology startup releases new platform to hack DNA - biohacker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaLF8vkgsnk

======
biohacker
[http://www.TeselaGen.com](http://www.TeselaGen.com) is also releasing a
series of tutorials to train bio-hackers use its technology:
[http://classroom.tv/course/1588/TeselaGens_basic_BioCAD_tuto...](http://classroom.tv/course/1588/TeselaGens_basic_BioCAD_tutorials)

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Is there a free version? (e.g. for printed circuit boards, DIPTrace offers
free, non-commercial size-limited licenses; I think Eagle does too)

------
throwwit
We simply aren't ready for this. Barrier to entry should be kept high for this
stuff.

